# Anyone have any interesting hobbies?



## adaptive1

I seem to recall a thread on here about this once but I can't find it. I am trying to think of some interesting things to do in my spare time once I move. A new start maybe some new things to do or be part of.... Basically I want to minimize the amount of time I spend thinking about things if that makes sense because for me thinking about things leads to ruminating and obsessing. The usual things like walking, running, reading, watching tv, watching movies or listening to music don't work for me. All those things dont provide enough of a distraction for me. Something that requires more focus would probably help alot.  

Does anyone have any interesting hobbies that might fit into that category?


----------



## suewatters1

I go fishing and that helps me calm down. Actually I am getting ready to go there this morning.

Sue


----------



## Retired

Adaptive,

There are diffeent types of hobbies that appeal to specific personality types.

If you like being around groups or enjoy being competitive, you would look at different actvities than if you prefer working alone and whether or not you care about competing.

Some hobbies lend themselves to competition with your peers while others don't.

Are you a creative person, or do you have mechanical or physical dexterity?

Do you have a workspace at home, or are would you persue your hobby activity outside the home?

Perhaps others have more questions to ask to help zero in on what types of activities might be of interest to you.


----------



## adaptive1

Those are very good points Steve, I guess I need to give it some more thought, I thought if someone else mentioned something it might spark my interest and I could look into it.

I have zero mechanical ability.I call my dad right now if I have any mechanical problems and he lives two provinces away and he just laughs and says what do you want me to do about it from here.....::dimples:: 

I do think being around other people is a good idea, I am not terribly competitive towards beating anyone, but its nice to be able to beat your own personal best if that makes sense. I love kayaking but that is a very short time hobby when you live in the prairies where winter lasts from October to May.:noidea:

I love creative things but I have zero talent in that ability. I guess that couldnt matter. The idea of making a mess with paint kind of appeals to me though I doubt I would ever be able to paint anything that looks like anything.

Something where I was around people that was social would probably be good. 

But you got me thinking,thanks.


----------



## Retired

I happen to have several hobbies, some of which have evolved over the years and others have subsided.

In selecting an activity that will occupy your time, I feel the selection is made based on what might be your particular skills, what you hope to accomplish and what you may have seen that interests you.

Sometimes you may be surprised at an activity that catches your interest because you were not aware of that particular skill you possess.

That happened to me, when I acquired a Dremel tool several years ago.  While experimenting with the tool using various scraps of materials I found, I discovered the Dremel was especially good at carving its way through Corian..the countertop material.

I persued that experiement until I discovered I could carve figurines out of scrap Corian, which was the birth of a new hobby for me.

I love carving Corian, and enjoy that medium more than any other I've tried such as wood.

No being a competitive person, and one who enjoys working alone, this hobby provides me with the enjoyment and escape I look for in an activity.

And...I discovered it by accident!

One way you can test your painting interests would be to use Dollar Store materials with acrylic paint.  Acrylic paint behaves like oil, but is water soluble (until it dries), while some Dollar Stores have surprisingly good quality brushes.

There are courses available everywhere so you can enjoy the social aspects of this hobby as well!


----------



## adaptive1

That is really an interesting hobby Steve, I wish I could see what one of your creations looks like. I dont think I could do that since I am not sure how to use a Dreml tool, but I admire your creativity.

But I kind of think I will try the painting idea and a painting class sounds like a good idea.

Thank you so much for getting me thinking, makes me feel much more positive to look for solutions to things, even if they are just tiny, they all add up in the end..........


----------



## Retired

Here's a little train I carved a while back.  I get my raw materail, scrap corian, countertop manufacturers, who are happy to get rid of some of their _trash_.

A Dremel is quite easy to use and not expensive to purchase.  Most people use them to carve birds out of wood, a subject on which numerous books are written,

However trying painting is a good start.  Try finding a beginner's book on drawing and painting, and get a small number of acrylic paints.  Purchased in a Dollar store or at a place like Wal-Mart, each color would cost about $1.00 and a set of brushes could be had for about $1.00 also.

I regularly buy packages of artists brushes at a local Dollarama for $1.00 for one of my current projects.

Let us know how you make out with your art supplies; and the Fall is a great time of year for finding an art class at a local community college or even at your local art supplies store.


----------



## adaptive1

Yes, I like the train too and how original, I have never seen anything carved out of that material. Thats very creative of you Steve, you have some talent there.

Thanks for the tip about the brushes, I will pick up some to use as well.


----------



## Retired

The train is actually longer, with 2 passenger cars and under construction is one other flat car.  Unfortunately I don't have the photos with me at this time.

For people interested in a very social passtime, a favorite group project is quilting.

I know several ladies' groups who get together regularly and quilt some beautiful work which they sell at flea markets and fund raising events.

Sporting activities can become hobbies, golf and tennis being the most popular.  

Golf can be viciously competitive, if one lets it become that way.  Many golfers I know will go out alone, or even with a group and will _not_  carry a score card.

They play for the fun of the game and for the shot at hand..with no score keeping.

This lends to a less stressful game along with some outdoor exercise.

Learing to play a musical  instrument can be an enjoyable challenge which can make for a wonderful hobby.

What are some other possibilities?

Perhaps other members could share their hobby experiences.


----------



## Kanadiana

If you have urges and impulses to paint then I say just go for it. My attitude is "Who cares what I paint as long as I'm doing it." Just getting in the act can eventually be inspiring and it draws out the imagination ... and talent  I think every person has a talent and the trick is to find mediums, tools, whatever, that you enjoy playing with and just play and keep playing ... ideas will come I'm sure. Some people really love playing with fabrics and patterns.

Painting things, if not pictures, is a way to start the creative flow if you aren't ready for "paintings" ... but I have a gas just starting painting with nothing in mind ... a kind of free flow. Its really interesting to see what effects the tools and paints do (water colors, acrylics - even the cheap dollar store ones just to play if you're on a tight budget ... Hey THAT looks like a figure, or a ... (whatever) Playing is a way to learn what the materials and tools can do, and I find that a lot of fun. I paint over and over a surface. It keeps changing on me and I get ideas about paintings to do. 

Making things is great fun too. I used to make jewelry and really enjoyed that but my hands are really effected by arthritis. For painting I can't do detailed works because my hands/fingers can't control the brushes.

Anyways, my point is, if you have the urge, just give in and forget about "Do I have talent?" Maybe its a case of "Do what you love, the talent will follow and develop as you get smitten? LOL And how can you know if you have talent if you don't start and let it grow?  

I hope you find something fun that you love doing. I think we're all drawn to different mediums and creative things and just getting in the mode can really start things rolling. If ya don't know what to paint, just start slapping colour on a surface and go from there???????

I use cheap dollar store paints and brushes because my budget doesn't run to good supplies and materials, but that way I'm not pressured to not waste the paints. 

You can gesso, or paint a surface with white flat paint even, just to prep a surface for painting on. An old board, a strong cardboard or paper, big, small ... lots of possibilities.

Well, I've babbled on enough being half asleep ... I got the newsletter (Thanks David  ) and spotted your post. Had to comment LOL

Have fun!

PS:

By the way, You Tube has a lot of videos showing people painting and there are a lot of sites online that show painting
techniques "how to".

Also, there is a daily program on cable TV channel 48 at 2 PM here in BC showing artists painting and teaching/tutoring people how to, as they paint. It great fun and a lot can be learned just watching them how they create effects and images ... and how to use the tools of the trades 

Also tons of books at libraries teach how to do all sorts of creative things of art or crafts.


----------



## Eye Stigmata

I like to paint with my left hand....and since I'm right handed it makes for an interesting outcome!
But it also forces me to really focus and concentrate on what im doing!


----------



## Kanadiana

I may have to learn to use my left hand in general anyways and your left hand painting sounds like a good start  My right
hand is really doing the ulnar drift thing and fingers going how they shouldn't, making it difficult to impossible using that hand
for most things. happening fast  Left hand beginning but better than right so thanks for the idea while I still can try that!!!


----------



## adaptive1

Hey, thanks for all the tips on painting, they were great, I really appreciate hearing from people that are into it already, I like your jewellary suggestions too. I have done some of that already but would like to do more.


----------



## Kanadiana

I'm glad you liked the ideas  I really loved doing the jewelry too.
Fun to be able to create them and great to see others wearing them!
If I can figure out some designs my hands could still do, I would, and
as soon as a bright idea strikes, thats when I'll start again


----------



## prayerbear

Being moody! My mood is like a yo-yo and I am waiting for the meds to adjust!:hissyfit:


----------



## adaptive1

Hey sorry to hear that prayerbear..

here is something that you probably don't want to try, fitness adventure boot camp? Has anyone ever done this? It is a daily 5:30am to 6:30 am outdoor work out for five weeks, I just started this a week ago and I can barely move right now my muscles are so stiff. I tried to get out of my chair a few minutes ago but it was too much trouble. Strangely, I thought this would be fun and motivating and improve my mood, but I am tired, stiff and covered in bug bites, gosh, what was I thinking. I must love to torture myself....This might be great for the athletic people, but I don't think I am one of them..

Should have stuck with the painting idea:support: 

I did buy some paint and brushes on the weekend and a paint by number adult set, so far I have made a giant mess but it's so much fun.


----------



## Sparrow

Scanning the hobbies that "don't work" for you,  Have you tried volunteering in something that you feel strong in your heart about?  The list can be endless as can the positive benefits.  Personally I've found that if I follow my heart and avoid the fanfare, it preserves the sincerity.  - Joey -


----------



## adaptive1

Thanks Joey, yes, I have been thinking of this too, I have done some volunteer work and currently am doing some at the moment. I think perhaps I am trying to take on too many things at once in an effort to keep crazy busy which as Lana pointed out to me is not really a good solution in the long run. However, you do raise a very nice point and I thank you.


----------



## Noughts

:chuckles: If I sound like an absolute anorak or geek, please bear with me!


I live in urban southern California. _So much light pollution_... But it's not too bad at 04:00. Though you have to be careful... Turns out the newspaper boy is a grumpy man driving in a car _hurling_ newspapers out of the window. 
I _love_ writing, especially sci-fi. I'm telling you: pen = power! It's a safe way to conduct social experiments without actually coming under fire from people, heh heh... Uh, what that means is, I'm trying to work on a "Choose You Adventure" story that _isn't_ shallow. Seeing how people react... Good times, good times...
You need a fun hobby? Go play video games. I suggest something like SPORE, since it can appeal to both casual and hardcode players... _So much fun_. Well, try video games in general. There are lots of different kinds for lots of different gamers. And no, you _won't_ turn into amoral killing machines. You have to be _really broken_ to not tell the difference between a game and reality.
Back when I had more time, I composed music. Digitally, of course. (Wish I could play four instruments at the same time.) I'm guessing you have Windows... I suggest composing with Anvil Studio, rendering with Synthfont, and Audacity for editing and stuff. All are free. ...It's not top-notch... But I doubt you're going to go so far as to purchase ProTools.  Sibelius, maybe...
I see you're already having fun with getting your hands dirty (with paint), so I don't feel the need to elaborate here. (^_^)
Maybe you could try your hand at learning programming? It's not for everyone, and even though I love it, I suck... I'm really more of a "visionary" than anything else.
All right. So it's not one of my hobbies _yet_. But it will be! When I can afford it! What I'm talking about is Digital art. Turned off because of the "digital"? Not to worry my friend, the graphite gods have bestowed upon us Corel Painter X! I've tried it before. _With a Cintiq_. Loads of fun... Let's see if you can afford it, though. 
I also like watching clouds. But where I live, we don't really get clouds anymore... Fire season's been getting a lot worse. At least I don't live in Australia. 
You can't focus while reading? What books are you reading? I suggest _Dune_... Frank Herbert _is a GOD_. And no, it is _not_ teenage futuristic action trash.
If I had decent image editing software and a tablet (a mousepad is _not_ a tablet and GIMP is _not_ ze-all-too-sexy Corel Painter X), I'd start a webcomic and upload it on youtube. Why youtube? More hits, and it's free, 
If you're up to it, and you can afford it, maybe you should become a Flash junkie? You know, a guy who uses Adobe Flash to... well, make things!
I like reading extensively on mental disorders and the histories of mentally unstable people. I'm not sure you'll be interested in all that, too much though... I'm just the kind of person who wants to know _everything_. Including how people work.


----------



## Daniel

For even more ideas:

Instructables - Make, How To, and DIY


----------



## white page

Hi ,  If any one is interested in free paper craft printables here are two fabulous  sites .  I've made some of the models and they really are good .

Paper Craft - Canon CREATIVE PARK    this one has great stuff for families.
Rare Animals Of The World | YAMAHA MOTOR 

Realistic Paper Crafts | YAMAHA MOTOR
this one is a knock out for moter bike fans !

Enjoy 
white page

Daniel, 
Thanks !
THat is just a fantastic site 





> Instructables - Make, How To, and DIY


  just been browsing , useful things for my work .


----------



## Cat Dancer

I like to build dollhouses and dollhouse furniture. I built a tiny dollhouse for a dollhouse and painted it. It's tedious, but fun at the same time.


----------



## ladylore

Cat Dancer said:


> I like to build dollhouses and dollhouse furniture. I built a tiny dollhouse for a dollhouse and painted it. It's tedious, but fun at the same time.



That's :cool2:.

Doing the type of work is relaxing for me. I like to colour. The more intricate the design the better. There are some interesting sites that you can download colouring pages for free. I like the mandalas and irish knots.


----------



## Cat Dancer

Ohhh, you should post them, LL. I like mandalas. Very cool.


----------



## ladylore

I have to locate a scanner first to put them up. But I will keep it in mind.


----------



## adaptive1

Wow, such cool ideas and sites from everyone. More than I ever expected. I have found some things I am enjoying, playing the virtual keyboard on my computer or trying to learn I should say!!  Once you find something you like it is a good feeling, you get lost in it, its helping and it becomes not about keeping busy but about enjoying yourself and getting out of your own head......thanks for all the inspiration everyone


----------



## white page

Cat Dancer said:


> I like to build dollhouses and dollhouse furniture. I built a tiny dollhouse for a dollhouse and painted it. It's tedious, but fun at the same time.



Hi Cat Dancer , 
this is a cute site for dols houses , lots of mini articles to print and make 

http://www.printmini.com/printables/


----------



## Thelostchild

Go try out golfing that will get you to focus on what you are supposed to do rather then what makes you spend thinking about things things leads you to ruminating and obsessing.What is something that you have never done that you want to try that will make just you talk non stop about. I took up golfing and for me that required me to focuse on ever swing, delayed realsed swing turning my torso rather then my hips, and keeping my elbo straight. its hard.

I do alot of horse back riding,golfing, and I go hunt for golf balls but I guess that doesn't require alot. good luck


----------



## prayerbear

Bear collecting-plush,porcelain, cups, pictures, everything bear!


----------



## Cat Dancer

Cool. Thanks for that, white page.


----------



## why

I love, love, LOVE doing chain maille. Specifically jewelry, although, I made a purse as well. I'm also working on a shirt/camisole for myself.
Breeding bettas too. They are such pretty fish.


----------



## Yuray

I have some very interesting hobbies. First, I like to change mercury into gold. Second, I am fond of changing water into wine. Oh yes, I like to garden. (planting money trees)!


----------



## Murray

my husband likes to say that he collects hobbies as a hobby  

For myself, I love to quilt, knit, read, watch movies, avoid housework, look through cookbooks (but not cook), and sometimes I also do some beading.


----------



## forgetmenot

Baking yup then giving it all away  tarts pies squares i love baking.   I tried learning a new language once but not so good at that.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

That's a good point... languages aren't nearly as tasty as baked goods.

I'm working on napping as a hobby.


----------



## forgetmenot

Thats funny napping  lol   i think i have been eating as a hobby lately


----------



## adaptive1

I was thinking of posting this in the book review but I was not sure if that was allowed, but I was reading a book I really enjoyed and it kind of is relevant to this post topic. It is called _Finding Flow_ by Mihaly Csikszentmihalyi. The book talks about how we are kind of out of touch with our emotions and how when we take on activities that require skill and committment (like playing the piano, rock climbing, just examples)  we become engaged in life. He says the content of your experiences determine the quality of life.  Its like when you get invovled in something so deeply you lost track of time, thats what he says is flow.

I like this book, it really had some good ideas, I am not really doing it justice.


----------



## SilentNinja

i have a few but its just trying to keep them up, i love astronomy, photography, martial arts, playing guitar/drums, drawing, making graphics and websites, mountain biking, i should try get back into them as i once loved them all.


----------



## Andy

SilentNinja said:


> i should try get back into them as i once loved them all.



Have I told you that I think that is a fantastic idea.


----------



## Always Changing

I like this thread.


----------



## Retired

For anyone interested, here are some related Psychlinks discussions:

http://forum.psychlinks.ca/general-support-and-advice/3217-i-need-a-hobby.html?highlight=hobby

http://forum.psychlinks.ca/general-support-and-advice/12360-looking-for-a-new-distraction.html

http://forum.psychlinks.ca/just-chat/14156-things-that-interest-you.html


----------



## Retired

I see hobbies and passtimes as two distinct kinds of activities.

I think of a hobby is often a lifelong pre-occupation that one begins at a young age.  The activity occupoies their thinking and planning during every waking moment they are not working at the job that earns them a living.  They eventually become expers or skilled crafts persons or artists in that particular hobby occupation.

Passtimes might vary from time to time over the years, and might take on various forms, from volunteering for this or that organization, dabble or experiment in a hobby that does not last, occasional travel or sporting activity, always being replaced by someting new.

Does anyone else see it that way, or can there be a different interpretation of what consitutes a hobby or passtime?


----------



## Always Changing

I like looking at flowers, 
photo's, looking at or taking. 
Walking by the ocean. 
Getting totally immersed in a good book.  (thrillers) 

Must start up doing at least one of these.  
hard to kick start.

---------- Post added at 04:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:42 PM ----------

For me I think they are both the same..   interchangable?

pastimes - definition of pastimes by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia. 
( my Daniel moment )  compliment btw.


----------



## AmZ

I like patterns, balance and symmetry and making art in this form.


----------



## Always Changing

What does one need to do that Amz,  looks really cool.


----------



## AmZ

Thanks Have a look up of Spirograph. The Spirograph makes the simple shapes and then I fill I'm areas and connect the shapes together.


----------



## Always Changing

:cool2:    I remember Spirograph and all the different colors.


----------



## AmZ

Yes it's great fun. Still at the age of 26!


----------



## greenstarz

I like scrapbooking, and I recently started keeping an art journal. I also recently took up sewing, but have only made one thing, but I enjoy it a lot.  I like to paint and draw what I feel isnide.  I also like scavaging for cool stuff at thrift stores and places like that.  But I haven[t really done any of those things lately.  I have had trouble staying motivated and keeping focused.  I wish I could do more of it all.


----------



## Always Changing

Sewing.. hmmm   When I was younger ( a lot younger!)  I think I used to do .....   ammmmmm  oh got it.. embroidery.   sewing floral patterns on cushion covers etc.   Couldn't do it now though.. me and sewing needles don't see eye to eye.. (get it? ).

Scrapbooking???   What does one do with this?   (need education here  )


----------



## rdw

I read - have a kindle and love it, garden with a passion, and dabble in photography. At one time I did stained glass work and loved that too. I hope to take a painting course or a soap stone carving course this summer. 
Scrapbooking - wow that requires a lot of patience, determination and focus!!


----------



## Always Changing

Gardening I can do!,,, I like nice gardens etc.   Love to tour those "National Gardens" those are huge!!  
What do you grow RDW??


----------



## Retired

> Scrapbooking??? What does one do with this?



I've noticed retail stores in strip malls dedicated to scrapbooking. Have also seen them in flea markets.

Looks like a lot of people are doing it, but I'm not clear on exactly what it is they do. Hoping to learn from those who know!


----------



## greenstarz

Always Changing said:


> Sewing.. hmmm   When I was younger ( a lot younger!)  I think I used to do .....   ammmmmm  oh got it.. embroidery.   sewing floral patterns on cushion covers etc.   Couldn't do it now though.. me and sewing needles don't see eye to eye.. (get it? ).


lol,  i got a used sewing machine that has an automatic needle threader....its really cool and saves a lot of trouble.  I don;t think id' be patient enough to do embroidery work.  The one thing i made with the sewing machine was a tea cozy for my sister.  I got the pattern from ebay and it looks like a giant cupcake! My sister got me a bunch of cupcake stuff for chiristmas, because I guess cupcakes are trendy or something...i dont know.  But I really like little decorative glittery cupcakes now for some reason.  I love glitter!  dont know why...  I guess when I thought of starting the hobby of sewing I didn't realize how expensive it actually is....all that fabric and the threads and everything else.  BUt I guess if you build up a lot of stuff it gets less expensive.



Always Changing said:


> Scrapbooking???   What does one do with this?   (need education here  )



Scrapbooking is making scrapbooks of things yu want to remember....most people do pictures from the past, lik e of their kids, or childhoods.  I made one scrapbook of my little brothers childhood pictures and things he used to draw and things we used to do together and stuff.  I didn;t give it to him because he really wasn't that interested in it.  BUt maybe when he gets older he will be.  He was like my one bright light growing up.  I really took care of him and did a lot of things for him and wtihhim. Caring for him kept me alive.  So that;s what I put in the scrapbook.  I have some pictures of me as a child, but its too hard for me to really look at them.  I have a lot of pictures of my cats, which i am making a scrapbook of.  You can make them of anything you want.  Threre' s a whole huge market of scrapbook materials, some really trendy things, some nostalgic type things, some classic looking things.  A lot of different materials to choose from.  THings like 3-D stickers, diie cuts, chipbord alphabet letters, cardstock, patterned paper in an enormous selection of patterns. And then there are tools to put eyelets and grommets on the pages as decorations, different shaped brads and little metal tags and signs, and templates to trace out designs, and all kinds of different shaped paper punchers, etc.  THere's tons more stuff I can't even list.  I have so much stuff that I've collected over the  years. A girl I worked with at a bookstore get me started in it.  There were times when I went in a manic spree buying scrapbook stuff.  So I don't need to buy anything for a long time.  I'm trying to get myself to work on it, actually I was goingto try today but havent gotten to it.  But I really used to enjoy it.

edited to add:  I forgot to say./...what you do with scrapbooking is you take all your memoribelia, and artfully place it on a page in a binder type of book (usually 12''x12" but size can be different) and you use the other materials to help tell the story of what you want to remember.  SO if you have apicture or a cat eating, you might get some stickers of cat food and maybe some stickets of a cat playing with yarn, or a die cut of a cats paw, and you arrange it all on the page, and make a heading out of some fun letters that match the papers you used on the page and that match the background.  And you use all the stuff to like tell the story that you want to preserve.


----------



## Always Changing

So it is like a photo album only more personal touches and all the other stuff you mentioned that you could use.  
That would definitely pass the time.  and be a distraction from other things to boot!  

thanks for the information.
I am learning lots today thanks to this thread.


----------



## rdw

I have friends who scrapbook and they can spend hours on it! They tell me that it is a great way to pass the time - I have no attention span for it. 
I grow roses, peonies, lillies - lots of perennials. And spend our long winter months planning and replanning how to move and rearrange my plants. Thanks for asking!


----------



## greenstarz

Yeah Ac, what you said is a good description of what scrapbooking is.

it is a good way to pass the time if you can handle thinking through how you want to arrange things, and go through the steps to get eveythign right.  It does take a  lot of focus, but when you can do those things, it's really fun.  Sometimes I get so lost in it that hours and hours do go by, and I even go for that whole time without smoking! (which I find incredible)


----------



## Always Changing

Roses are really beautiful     Especially just before they open fully.    I have seen gardens with only roses in them.    Only in my dreams could I have something like that. .   
Seeing as how you are passionate about gardening.. If I or anyone else had a gardening query.. would it be okay to ask you about it?

---------- Post added at 10:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 PM ----------

Wow Greenstarz... that is really amazing!.   hour and hours without a cig..      not on your life!!!  I couldn't do it.   no way jose..


----------



## greenstarz

lol, you made me smile.


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Hm, I like to paint (on canvas with acrylics), although that's more of a fall/winter activity for me.  Now that it's summer I'm more of a gardener and like to snap photos.   Also I like to read a lot, but my brain has felt so full lately I've been avoiding it...

Last year when it was ridiculously rainy, I tried slug-throwing.


----------



## Banned

I go to school.  No seriously.  I do.  I have no use for a degree at this point in my life but I love the classes, the teaching, and I absolutely love writing papers.  I like the learning, the interaction with others, and the energy.  I originally was going to do a psych degree but I took a sociology class and I'm hooked.  We don't even offer a soci degree at my university, but I just take the soci classes because they are so incredibly awesome.  I just completed a college course tonight in Flight Dispatch, to be a commercial flight dispatcher.  And I'm always looking for seminars and workshops to go to.


----------



## Dragonfly

I said "pretty, pretty, shiny, shiny....."  My brother said: "Oh.  You've named [her] p2s2....."
​


----------



## Cat Dancer

If i can remember, tomorrow i will share a couple of scrapbooking projects i've done.


----------



## Daniel

> I said "pretty, pretty, shiny, shiny....." My brother said: "Oh. You've named [her] p2s2....."



It's just like horseback riding, only more dangerous


----------



## Cat Dancer

here is a page i did awhile back:


----------



## Cat Dancer

heres another one:


----------



## greenstarz

i LOVE your pages cat dancer!  maybe if I can get some scanned in (which is hard because they are 12''x12'' pages, I will pst a few of mine.  i will try.  thanks for sharing yours. cute baby


----------



## rdw

Absolutely I would love to answer gardening questions. When and if I retire, I plan to take a master gardener's program. I also take courses - sociology, history - Canadian history in particular, psychology, education courses, English courses - you name it I will take it! A few years ago I took a course on 20th century warfare and weaponry and surprise - I loved it. It was so interesting!
Great scrapbooking samples!

PS My husband's hobby - motorcycles!


----------



## Dragonfly

Daniel said:


> It's just like horseback riding, only more dangerous



ummm .... not sure that is true:

Ball CG, Ball JE, Kirkpartick AW, Mulloy RH.  Equestrian injuries: incidence, injury patterns, and risk factors for 10 years of major traumatic injuries.  American Journal of Surgery.  193 (5), 2007.  Accessed 7/20/11.

Just sayin ......


----------



## Daniel

Yes, I read that last night.    My vet rides in a rodeo, and I think that is basically self-destructive behavior 

---------- Post added at 04:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 PM ----------

"The horse rider is trying to control an animal, which is less intelligent than a dog."  ~ Nature.com


----------



## Always Changing

So!!  it is autumn now..    sometimes while out and about  I see a scene which is just amazing\beautiful to me..   autumn colors in their natural glory!!.  

I have a camera,, maybe I will go take some pics.


----------



## AmZ

Make sure to post them here


----------



## Always Changing

Did you say you have a camera too??     I wonder what is around your area that you could potentially show us.


----------



## AmZ

Always Changing said:


> Did you say you have a camera too??     I wonder what is around your area that you could potentially show us.



Yeah, I have my iPhone. Maybe we'll both do it then


----------



## Retired

AmZ and Always Changing,

Psychlinks has a Photo Album feature for members where you can upload some of your photos.  In the headings, under Community, select Album.

Set up your album, name it, describe it and upload your photos..


----------



## Limbo

You've inspired me. Thinking I should try to give scrapbooking a go. I've plenty of photos of my cats and all of the pets I've had throughout the years. If I can motivate myself, I may just try this out. 

Hi everyone by the way 



greenstarz said:


> ... I have a lot of pictures of my cats, which i am making a scrapbook of.  You can make them of anything you want.  Threre' s a whole huge market of scrapbook materials, some really trendy things, some nostalgic type things, some classic looking things.  A lot of different materials to choose from.  THings like 3-D stickers, diie cuts, chipbord alphabet letters, cardstock, patterned paper in an enormous selection of patterns. And then there are tools to put eyelets and grommets on the pages as decorations, different shaped brads and little metal tags and signs, and templates to trace out designs, and all kinds of different shaped paper punchers, etc.  THere's tons more stuff I can't even list.  I have so much stuff that I've collected over the  years. A girl I worked with at a bookstore get me started in it.  There were times when I went in a manic spree buying scrapbook stuff.  So I don't need to buy anything for a long time.  I'm trying to get myself to work on it, actually I was goingto try today but havent gotten to it.  But I really used to enjoy it.
> 
> edited to add:  I forgot to say./...what you do with scrapbooking is you take all your memoribelia, and artfully place it on a page in a binder type of book (usually 12''x12" but size can be different) and you use the other materials to help tell the story of what you want to remember.  SO if you have apicture or a cat eating, you might get some stickers of cat food and maybe some stickets of a cat playing with yarn, or a die cut of a cats paw, and you arrange it all on the page, and make a heading out of some fun letters that match the papers you used on the page and that match the background.  And you use all the stuff to like tell the story that you want to preserve.


----------



## Yuray

Not really a hobby.....just a pastime!
!


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

I like painting.  My first skill is drawing.  I have used pencils, charcoal, really high-quality markers, acrylics, gesso, spraypaint, oils, watercolours, watercolour pencils, high-quality pencil crayons, dyes and wax (called batique), pastels, conte crayone, india ink...  Painting with india ink is one thing, and then using a nib dipped into the ink is another experience altogether.  You can always experiment a bit on paper before you for your more finished look.

Charcoal is messy but fun.  I used to get into it literally up to my elbows and then it was really hard to wash off my hands and fingers...   And you don't have to limit yourself to a paintbrush as a tool to push the paint around.  I've used everything from spray bottles, to elastics, to spoons, string, rope, a shoe, a stick, various palette knives...   I've seen people paint their bodies and use their bodies to imprint on giant canvas, I've seen people painting bicycle tires and painting tracks around a giant piece of canvas or wood...

Really can get pretty wild!  lol

I used to sing in a choir... I've sung at my family's weddings... I have played the violin, tin whistle, and French horn... 

I've made Hallowe'en costumes, clothing, odds and ends...

I've got way too many blogs.  I barely keep up on most of them...

I garden...  I cook...  I bake...  Sometimes I get pretty elaborate with my baking...  You can make a "3D" cookie by sticking two cookies together with icing and stand it on a larger cookie...  You can ice cookies and then ice a cake, and then add the cookies to the cake...

I read, a lot, but more in the winter.  I find gardening and outdoor activities take up more time in the summer, and reading, painting, blogging, etc are more winter activities...


----------



## amastie

I admire artists and poets, those who can grow a beautiful garden, who live by getting their hands dirty with the smell of the earth and new-mown grass.  With none of these things do I feel at home yet I love to see them.  My humbs are totally pink and poka dotted (anything but green!)  Can't keep indoor plants alive.

As a teenager, I dreamed of one day havin my own home with my own study complete with bay windows looking out onto large green trees, a room lined inside with rosewood bookshelves, each one with glass doors.  An extra large table of polished woodgrain sits just inside the windows, and a luxurious, extra large office chair at the centre.  Leather trimmed writing pads would sit neatly around the table.  Computers never entered my mind in those days.  Now, the latest laptop would feature in a corner to itself with the necessary peripherals.

Never did get that polished table with the bay windows, but every time I have moved into a different unit, what was a home quickly becomes an office.  The kitchen implements are hidden away into drawers.  At hand lies the pens and pencils, the computer of course, the paper..  I love that. And on the computer, folders stretch out in a perfect tree-like structure.  Any file can be found easily.  Until mum died, my pots and pans were also laid out inside cupboards in orderly manner.  When she went, so did much of my motivation, but not entirely.  I am still the same girl who makes an office of every space that I live in.  It's who I am.  I will leave the arts and the earth to others for whom that is home to them and when I am with them, I will live their pleasure vicariously.


----------



## Retired

You may have seen the little Corian train I carved earlier in this thread, and attached is a photo of the latest effort.  I placed a coin next to it to try to give it some sense of size, the actual dimensions are 8" X 3" X 1 1/2".  It's made from 2 pieces of 3/4" Corian, bonded together.

Sometime in the next several weeks, I'll make a tender (coal car) to go along with it.....photo to follow!

Steve


----------



## amastie

Because I find doing small sewing repairs calming - because they need close and singular attention - I can imagine doing these carvings may well be too.  What is "Corian"?  Is it like soap?  Or a form of wood?  Does it last once the carvings are done?

Thanks,


----------



## Retired

Corian is the material used in countertops, and is sold under other brand names now but Corian was the original.  It's an epoxy type material that is durable but granite is becoming more popular now.

Corian is relatively soft and responds to sandpaper and grinding with a Dremel rotary tool.  Once I cut out the general shape, I grind out the finer details using the Dremel.  The final finish is done by wet sanding to make a finish that looks like glass.

Kitchen cabinet makers discard cutouts from countertops, so there is plenty of material available for free, so it's a hobby where the raw material is readily available at no cost.

Steve


----------



## Always Changing

[h=2][/h] 		 				 				 		





> You've inspired me. Thinking I should try to give scrapbooking a  go. I've plenty of photos of my cats and all of the pets I've had  throughout the years. If I can motivate myself, I may just try this out


Hi limbo,  just wondering if you have tried this out yet..??  if so.... how is is coming along for you?


----------



## rayjay

Without my hobbies I'd just be sitting on my _ss getting fatter. Instead, my veggie garden in the summer gets me out and doing a bit, but year round I'm a reefer.
I have salt water aquariums with corals, inverts and fish, and, I have a lot of seahorse tanks.
Unfortunately my seahorses need a lot of care and I neglected them somewhat since my wife passed, but I think I'm getting back on schedule now for their husbandry. 
Poor husbandry means losses in this hobby.
It is fascinating to watch them interact, especially when they do the mating dance and I've been known to sit and watch them for hours in a day rather than do something constructive.


----------



## Retired

Rayjay said:
			
		

> I have a lot of seahorse tanks



It would be interesting to see some photos of your tanks and the seahorses if you have them! 

You can attach photos to a post, or create a photo album from your profile page.


----------



## rayjay

I have a website with the pictures located HERE

That is the main page with links to all the other pages including the seahorse ones.


----------



## Retired

Thank you for sharing the photos of your aquariums, Rayjay!


----------



## making_art

Wow, Rayjay! Those are really interesting, wonderful creatures you have there.

My hobbie or interest at the moment is jewelry making and art journaling. So good for the soul!


----------



## Retired

Make Art said:
			
		

> My hobby or interest at the moment is jewelry making and art journaling



I am not familiar with art journaling...what's involved?

Any photos of some of your jewelry creations?


----------



## making_art

Hi Steve, 

Art journaling is a wonderful art making process that has no rules! I have found that it has gotten me through the most difficult times in my life as well I use art journaling just for inspiration in the creative process! It's interesting to go back and read/look through my art journals (sketch books) and I never fail to get inspired and want to put paint/pen to paper when I review them. Here is a great visual link so you can see some examples of wonderful art journals. Maybe it will inspire you to start one! Art Journaling

Here is an example of the style of jewelry I make. I am just learning silver smithing and still need some tools to do more with solid silver so silver chain and wire are my current choice of materials. This is a custom necklace for someone and not quite finished. This has matching earrings and hair pins for a wedding.


----------



## Cat Dancer

Beautiful necklace.


----------



## making_art

Thank you, Cat Dancer. Hey, I dance with cats like you!


----------



## Retired

Make Art,

Thanks for the info on Art Journaling.  I especially liked the necklace.


----------



## AmZ

make_art said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Art journaling is a wonderful art making process that has no rules! I have found that it has gotten me through the most difficult times in my life as well I use art journaling just for inspiration in the creative process! It's interesting to go back and read/look through my art journals (sketch books) and I never fail to get inspired and want to put paint/pen to paper when I review them. Here is a great visual link so you can see some examples of wonderful art journals. Maybe it will inspire you to start one! Art Journaling
> 
> Here is an example of the style of jewelry I make. I am just learning silver smithing and still need some tools to do more with solid silver so silver chain and wire are my current choice of materials. This is a custom necklace for someone and not quite finished. This has matching earrings and hair pins for a wedding.



Beautiful necklace.

And the art journalling looks excellent. Maybe I'll have to try to get in to some of that.

Right now in the hospital, I am currently working on two things. One is embossed flowers on copper sheet and the other things is making a box purely out of pegs and glue! Then I will paint the box and maybe add some sequins or something.


----------



## Retired

AmZ said:
			
		

> making a box purely out of pegs and glue!



What kind of pegs are you using?


----------



## AmZ

Steve said:


> What kind of pegs are you using?



Wooden clothing pegs.


----------



## Retired

> Wooden clothing pegs



The clothes pegs I'm familiar with have a metal spring holding two identical wooden halves.  Are you removing the spring and assembling the individual wooden pieces?  Are you reshaping or cutting the pegs or are you using the unique shape of the  entire pegs for the style of your project?

Sounds like a clever use of a common material for a creative project!


----------



## making_art

AmZ, 
Embossed copper and wooden peg boxes sound like fun.
Be warned....art journaling is addictive :reading:  The nice part about art journaling is there are no rules. Look through many online journals and copy some of the pages just for inspiration and to learn different ways to do some of the styles or techniques that you like. If you do a page that you don't like you just simply add more layers and change it completely. Videos are a great way to learn about how to use different materials. Materials such as magazine pictures, glue, pens and crayons can go a long way!


----------



## AmZ

Steve said:


> The clothes pegs I'm familiar with have a metal spring holding two identical wooden halves.  Are you removing the spring and assembling the individual wooden pieces?  Are you reshaping or cutting the pegs or are you using the unique shape of the  entire pegs for the style of your project?
> 
> Sounds like a clever use of a common material for a creative project!



Hi Steve,

Yes, precisely - The metal springs are removed so I am working with halves and gluing them together. Building them up to make rows of 16 halves and making 5 of those so that I have 4 sides and the bottom. Then gluing all of those pieces together to make the final result. I finished it today but for some reason it doesn't fit together very well and there are gaps. I'm a bit disappointed seeing the amount of time it took me to make! Oh well.

But make_art, the copper sheet is fun and a good workout too (for the arms!). I already made a butterfly for my niece to put up on her wall and it came out really nice. It's a lot of work to do but is worth it in the end. And in the end I put clear varnish on it so it's a bit shiny and looks all nice.

I am seriously going to have to get in to some art journalling. If I can ever get out of (this darned) hospital and get myself to an art shop then I'd love to get a new sketchbook and start an art journal book. Maybe I can take excerpts from my blog to use as the text? That's not cheating too much is it?


----------



## making_art

AmZ said:


> I am seriously going to have to get in to some art journalling. If I can ever get out of (this darned) hospital and get myself to an art shop then I'd love to get a new sketchbook and start an art journal book. Maybe I can take excerpts from my blog to use as the text? That's not cheating too much is it?



AmZ, that's the beauty of making an art journal...there are no rules so there is no such thing as cheating. You don't even need to go to an art shop and the hospital has everything you need to start now. Here is a link that talks about doing your first art journal and she suggests using any old book at all. 

Art Journaling for Beginners

You can start cutting and pasting and writing and doodling with lines and colour right over the pages that are there in a used book. If you remove some of the pages every 20 pages or so it gives you more room to grow your pages and allow for thicknesses with collage so you can close it. You can use text from any source you like...there are no rules. You and only you decide what and how to create your art journal. Have fun!


----------



## AmZ

You're really going to get me in to this! Thank you for sharing the article with us, it's great. I'm going to have a look at some videos also which you posted and shared before. 

I still love a good old (new!) sketchbook. The last one I got I decorated the cover of the book, I used clear PVA glue and set in it sequins , acrylic stars and glitter to it. It was cool. Maybe I can do the same with my new art journal book but set different things in the glue such as magazine cuttings and other more art journal-like materials. 

Do you have an art journal make_art? Maybe you would like to share with us some of your creative talents?


----------



## desiderata

I have taken up the lapidary hobby some years ago. It's basically rock polishing. The process that the machine goes through...(rock tumbler) takes some time but the prep work and the rocks to be tumbled can be very interesting and educational. Once finished, you come out with some beautiful stones that you can create into jewelry or other craft ideas you may have.
All you need is a tumbler and some rocks. You can purchase a tumbler kit at a craft store for around $30.00 to get started. They do an o.k. job and if you like what you're doing you can always check out the internet for better equipment.
Hope this was an idea that may help.


----------



## AmZ

Here is a freehand doodle I did using a pencil about a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Retired

AmZ!

I really like your artwork!  This one reminds me of the International Space Station, one of my favorite topics.  I'd like to share THIS PHOTO of the ISS; this photo is the wallpaper on my computer.

(The photo is on my hosting server and is a safe download)


----------



## AmZ

Wow, yeah, I see what you mean! It is quite similar indeed. That's what I was attempting to draw, a space station!

Thanks for the compliments.

I now just need to get down to some serious art journalling. In the 2 hours I had locked out of my room this afternoon, I watched 6 'how-to-do' videos on art journalling. Fascinating.


----------



## making_art

Desiderata, I have a small hobby tumbler I got from a second hand store but I have yet to try it. What kind of stones do you like?

Steve, you must have had a good time taking that photo. 

AmZ, I like your drawing. You are going to enjoy art journaling I think. I like sketchbooks too because I use watercolour so want paper that can withstand water. But I have also used kids books with the heavy cardboard pages and just sanded and prepared them with gesso to cover the original stuff on the pages then had great fun with them.  I can take a photo from one of my journals on the weekend if I don't have to go to work. Now I'm all excited about starting a new journal.


----------



## desiderata

I like stones with unique shapes so I can craft them. The main thing is to try and sort by type and hardness of the stone. But you can throw in a handful of stones without getting too technical and see how they come out. Trial and error.


----------



## Retired

> Steve, you must have had a good time taking that photo



I had to stand on my roof to get a good viewpoint with my Nikon..


----------



## making_art

AmZ,

Here are a few of my journal pages which I scanned...forgot about using the scanner. And...wow, I had not thought about doing some digital manipulations until jut now and that takes art journaling to another whole new level of fun for me.

Image 1 is made with stamps, acrylic paint and fine tip felt marker.
Image 2 is made with watercolour paint, letter stamps and beet water leftover from cooking beets. :facepalm:

Image 3 is made with watercolour paint, fine tip marker and quotes I like which I used for inspiration


----------



## AmZ

Thank you so much for sharing these make_art. You inspire me to make art!  I really like them. 

hope to get out of the hospital next week and get a sketchbook amongst picking some other things up from my apartment that I need. 

I was watching how to dos about art journaling and they advised all the time to not use water based products or water. Because it makes the pages wrinkle. Typically, what materials do you avoid? If any.


----------



## making_art

AmZ, well if the beet water is any indication I don't avoid anything. But...I did use the pretty purple water form cooking red cabbage but would avoid that one again because my poor art journal was a little stinky from that one - and still is :lol:

I use water colour because it is my favored choice of material and I do use a sketch book that specifically says for "light washes" so they are a little thicker. Because I have been experimenting with water colour for quite some time, I work fast with very little water. My pages don't wrinkle because the paper is made for paint but also because I close the book and sometimes will pile other books on top so that flattens it pretty good.

Each page is an experiment so it does not matter what happens and quite often I get accidents I like and if not I just carry on to another page or cover the page I don't like with something else. 

I would stay away from oil paint because it takes so long to dry but I have used the new oil sticks in gold and silver which are pretty sweet and just left it to dry but they are also not really wet so dry quickly.

I would recommend using inexpensive acrylic paint that you can get from the dollar store like these. Acrylic paint is nice because you can cover over it easlily if you want to change something. It dries quickly and cleans up with water unless you let your brush dry with the paint. Then the brush is toast.

If watercolour is an interest to anyone I really like the brushes you can fill with water and carry with you. The little "Koi" Sakura travel kits which include this brush as seen here at this art supply store: Sakura Koi Watercolor Travel Sets  are great for sitting in your favorite coffee shop or park and taking time out.


----------



## AmZ

Smelly sketchbook lol. Maybe I'll stay away from using food. Perhaps asides from chocolate 

Thanks again for your insight and tips. 

I'm really getting antsy to get my sketchbook and get started with it! I think today in the art room, I will start to collect magazine cuttings of images and slices for the borders of my pages. I'll see how the boarders go, at least, it was something that I saw everyone do in the how to do videos. 

I really hope to get in to it - I filled half of my last sketchbook up and then left it. I used to study art at an art university in London and I loved having full up sketchbooks! 

At first, I had thought that the idea of art journaling was that it's half art (collage, paint etc) and the other half was to do with journaling, so written/printed/stamped words. But from what I saw in the videos, there weren't many words and text. Mostly one word on the page or a sentence.  But I guess there are no rules!

I have an idea to do my journey so far with depression and anxiety. I have a blog that I've been doing daily from Feb '11, including digital art made on photoshop, doodles and also poetry and my regular blog posts. I'm going  to take parts of my blog posts and put them in the book as well as the digital art and doodles and alter the doodles too. So it's going to be like my journey through this. Hopefully I will be able to see me gradually getting better!
It's going to be a pretty personal thing so no showing anyone asides from my therapist (she really likes my art and art in general) and maybe I'll give you guys a peak too 

Do you have any other hidden talents make_art? What else are you in to?


----------



## gooblax

I've really enjoyed looking at and reading about everyone's creations 

I like making cardboard models, though I've only done two so far... One is supposed to be the USS Bonhomme Richard (although I just searched for "ship" and chose a random one, since I know nothing about ships, and I appropriated the flag somewhat to a different version):


And the other is a TIE Fighter:


----------



## making_art

Wow Gooblax..those are great cardboard boats! I thought they were wood until I read your post again.

---------- Post added at 07:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 PM ----------

AmZ,

No rules.....just do what you want and what works for you. I have used a good deal of cut out images from magazines. I also have not shown my art journals to anyone except one to a therapist I had and she had a few really good assignments for me to work on too. These journals are for me only. One that I have is an ongoing journey that is just about money and I keep adding to it. Had some good cathartic moments with that one. It is a large paper scrapbook that you use for kids. I have another one I use just for really difficult times in my life and it gets added to over the years. I have many journals with many different uses and purposes. Some pages have a lot of text or writing and others not much text at all. Whatever inspires me in the moment.

One tip that works for using cut out images from magazines is to use Mod Podge (it comes in matte or shiny, I like matte) to glue onto your pages and to also cover the cut outs with so they are extra secure and blended into the page. I also use wax paper between pages so they don't stick if I want to do another page before the other one is dry.

 You asked, what other things am I into?  I like to sing in the shower (you don't want to hear that though) and sewing and embroidery and ...so many things I want to do with so little time.


----------



## AmZ

Thank you for the tips and the info. 

I bought my sketchbook yesterday. Today I have done the front cover. I've used clear drying glue and have set in it black sequins and orange and blue tiny acrylic stars. I've written a poem out on the first two pages using a stencil and have done it in a distressed look. It looks ok. I'll try to add color on top of the words. I guess that I should have done it the other way around. Woopsy.


----------



## AmZ

I'm in the process of doing my first 2 pages of my art journal.

So far, and I kind of did things backwards, I have written out my poem and have painted my pages yellow. But now I'm a bit stuck not knowing what to do next because I can't cover over the text. I guess that I should have done a border of some kind and painted it and then put the text on?

Anyway.. There is my poem too. I've only shared it here and with my therapist. I wrote it several months ago.

Thx.


----------



## making_art

Great poem, AmZ and I love the text with the stencil!  It is usually best to add the text last if you want it to be very clear but I have done many pages with the text then just did some doodling for a border or around it. 

I have used a sea sponge (because they have nice big holes) or stamps and just dabbed it around or over my text with a light colour paint. You can also just leave it as is and do more pages and come back to it when you get an idea to add more......or just leave it as it is. No rules.

Love the yellow.


----------



## Retired

I've just completed my current sculpting project made of 3/4 inch corian, bonded together to make the material 1 1/2 \" thick.

Locomotive is 8" long and the tender is 6" long.  Both are 3 1/2" high.

The locomotive/tender combination is a different one from the locomotive I posted earlier.  The tender for that one is to be made next.


----------



## Ronda

We have scrollart as a hobby/therapy session that is very rewarding. check out our website to see the progress: www.customscrollart.com and see how we spend our free time. It is much like a jigsaw puzzle but much more rewarding.. we have made a few bucks making our scrollart and have invested out income into supplies and framing. I find this very distracting from the depression and find myself a goal to set each day that I know I can reach.


----------



## AmZ

Very nice Steve!!


----------

